# Ryobi plunge doesn't stay plunged!



## DHS (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi,

I have a Ryobi plunge router (the model number escapes me right now) that will not stay plunged. When it is turned on, it slowly rises up on the springs unless I apply firm downward pressure all the time. Well, I don't want to have to do that.  Is there an adjustment that will give it a tighter grip? I have not found anything that looks like it would do the trick. I did check the spring tubes and they appear clean and not greasy.

Thanks for any suggestions,

Dan


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Dan, does the plunge locking lever mover freely? Does it release ok?


----------



## hcbph (Oct 10, 2004)

1/4", 1/2" what size and model? if it's a 1/2" with a locking mechanism in the handle - probably can adjust it. If it's a 1/4" with a paddle handle, probably not. If I'm on the right side with the 1/2", you have to disassemble the grip to adjust the locking mechanism.


----------



## DHS (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi guys, sorry for the delay, and thanks for the replys! I solved my own problem when I went to look at the model number. It's a #170, 1/4". It has a grip switch on one side, and a similar grip plunge lever on the other handle. I was looking at the model plate, when I noticed that one of the screws that holds the case together was located near the plunge lever, and the other side had no matching screw hole. "hmmmmm" I thought. Sure enough, that's the adjuster. It looks just like a case screw! That was the problem too - once I gave that a quarter turn, it locks up tight now.

Hopefully someone else can use this info someday.

Cheers, Dan


----------

